# Saggy tummy on siamese youngster



## cat_gaga (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a very handsome siamese boy of 5 months that I had bought with the intention of showing. I paid a good price for him because of him being 'show quality' and I've spoilt him rotten. The problem is, I think I've spoilt him too much. He's 5 months and already bigger than my adult females. Also, he has a saggy tummy which hangs down like a lion's. I've now cut back on the food but the tummy won't budge. Is there any point in even trying him at show? It's not the be-all and end-all because I love him to bits, but showing would be nice.
Thanks.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

My boy has a fat pad but hes very energetic and is always out hes now nearly a year but the vet said its normal and hes been neutered so i do watch what he has as they can put on weight., My mates cat is the same but hes a big cat generally but is not over weight but also has a fat pad on his tum. Not sure why they get this this sometimes.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

All mine have this, I call it a mouse pouch

Not sure whether it will affect how well he shows, Mine have never been marked down for it but they are a completly different breed.
I presume they like the siamese slender but muscular, maybe try a bit more playtime, it might tone him up a bit.

Iam sure a siamese owner will be along soon


----------



## cat_gaga (Jan 6, 2010)

I think a lot of it is because he's permanently camped out in front of the fridge. He genuinely believes that I only enter the kitchen to feed him...again. Still, he's starting to look more like a sharpei than a siamese. He did have folds on his legs, but these seem to have gone


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> All mine have this, I call it a mouse pouch
> 
> Not sure whether it will affect how well he shows, Mine have never been marked down for it but they are a completly different breed.
> I presume they like the siamese slender but muscular, maybe try a bit more playtime, it might tone him up a bit.
> ...


Have bsh same as you think there pretty big cats full stop some of them. Mines just started filling out in his face as around a year now. There chunky build anyhow. Gorg cats.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> All mine have this, I call it a mouse pouch


Some cats do, some cats don't.... I've always called it a Tiger Paunch, a bit like a feline beer belly, but perfectly acceptable 
Won't be marked down for it if the cat is in fit condition otherwise.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Has he been neuterd as they can get a bit food obsessed your just have to keep a eye you could always get him weighed if concered. Some cats can get a bit lazy....Mines been in more lately he doesnt like the cold frosty weather. Loves his home comforts.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> All mine have this, I call it a mouse pouch
> 
> Not sure whether it will affect how well he shows, Mine have never been marked down for it but they are a completly different breed.
> I presume they like the siamese slender but muscular, maybe try a bit more playtime, it might tone him up a bit.
> ...


My vet valled it a fat pad but not sure if this is the name they give this sort of belly pouch .


----------



## cat_gaga (Jan 6, 2010)

he hasn't been neutered yet and he's really active. He's constantly chasing around with the other cats and we have a jack russel pup here that's terrorising the entire household. We call her "the tiny terrorist"


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Have bsh same as you think there pretty big cats full stop some of them. Mines just started filling out in his face as around a year now. There chunky build anyhow. Gorg cats.


Yep, I love em too, There just sooo cuddley


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Some cats do, some cats don't.... I've always called it a Tiger Paunch


Tiger paunch, love it


----------

